# What's up with Britt Baker and Tay Conti feuding over who's got the biggest ass?



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It's a little weird too because Tay Conti lost to The Bunny like a month ago


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Geeee said:


> It's a little weird too because Tay Conti lost to The Bunny like a month ago


It's actually incredible how she's fighting for the title at Full fucking Gear. As someone who never watches Dark, I can't recall a singles win from her on Dynamite or Rampage. It might have happened but I don't actually remember it. It just came out of nowhere and now they are feuding over who's got the biggest backside. Boy, and people think WWE's women's division has bad booking..

Tay is so green, she's borderline awful and has no right to have a title match at a PPV. There's 0 chance of her winning as well.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

kazarn said:


> Are they really having a Women's title feud for Full Gear about who's got the biggest ass? It's bad enough that Tay fucking Conti is in the title picture at Full Gear (she's so green it's unbelievable), but both of them arguing on twitter about ass is ridiculous.
> 
> What's this cringefest?
> 
> ...


Um tay isn't a muscular black woman.....wtf are you talking about?

Atleast get your characters right jeez lol

Tay hasn't said anything about asses unless I missed something, Britt just mentioned Tay likes to show off her ass and then JADE started t ry ing to body shame britt mentioning her ass.

Cmon let's get the facts straight bruh


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Um tay isn't a muscular black woman.....wtf are you talking about?
> 
> Atleast get your characters right jeez lol
> 
> ...


Jade only joined the conversation, that's all. Tay Conti and Britt have been talking about their asses on twitter. That's all they have for this feud.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452079742501404675


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

kazarn said:


> It's actually incredible how she's fighting for the title at Full fucking Gear. As someone who never watches Dark, I can't recall a singles win from her on Dynamite or Rampage. It might have happened but I don't actually remember it. It just came out of nowhere and now they are feuding over who's got the biggest backside. Boy, and people think WWE's women's division has bad booking..
> 
> Tay is so green, she's borderline awful and has no right to have a title match at a PPV. There's 0 chance of her winning as well.


Since sep 1 Tay has had 3 wins on Dynamite 2 singles 1 tag ,and has had 3 wins on Dark & Elevation I think 2 singles and tag as well.

Tays not thunder Rosa but she can definetly wrestle and getting better.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey if this means during the match they will bend over and show their ass to the camera(and crowd), who is complaining? lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

kazarn said:


> Jade only joined the conversation, that's all. Tay Conti and Britt have been talking about their asses on twitter. That's all they have for this feud.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452079742501404675


Twitter doesn't register any sort of importance in my life so in this case ignorance is bliss.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Since sep 1 Tay has had 3 wins on Dynamite 2 singles 1 tag ,and has had 3 wins on Dark & Elevation I think 2 singles and tag as well.
> 
> Tays not thunder Rosa but she can definetly wrestle and getting better.


Meh, she might be getting better, but she's still so green. I feel like for an actual PPV you gotta have a better program for the title. This is just filler and it will be a struggle for them to put on a good match.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Both can get it. 🍆


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

No, I think the feud is based on the fact that Britt is jelly of the undeniably god tier butt cheeks with which the lord blessed Tay Conti.


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

Finest ass in AEW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Britt has already beaten her most credible challengers except the one who'll probably take the belt off her - Thunder Rosa - and the one who is green as grass - Jade Cargill.

Shida, Statlander, Soho, Nyla all beaten. Tay feels like a Dynamite or even Rampage title defense and shows that AEW women's division is still sorely lacking the star power and depth that the men's division has.

I think Riho would've been a good PPV challenger for Britt since she was the first champion, but she has been back in Japan and only just returned to America (she worked the Dark tapings yesterday). Riho is also legitimately over more than most of the women.

They probably aren't going to sign Tessa at this point, the only American free agent who could make a big impact, so they should hope Charlotte/Ashley Flair gets herself fired to link up with her husband. I imagine Deonna still has two or so years left on her IMPACT deal or else she'd be another one who could help.


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

It was shown on Rampage in that abysmal match with a very Green Anna Jay, that Britt is nowhere near as good as she thinks she is. Hands down the most over rated wrestler currently on any roster.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Even tho Conti green as shit, from a 2021 perspective them fueding over who has the better ass is actually a believable storyline. Gives off petty IG beef that a lot of females that age bracket endulge in lol.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Ordar said:


> It was shown on Rampage in that abysmal match with a very Green Anna Jay, that Britt is nowhere near as good as she thinks she is. Hands down the most over rated wrestler currently on any roster.


Yeah, Britt isn't even THAT good yet and she has to work with Tay Conti at Full Gear lol, is anyone even looking forward to this?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

kazarn said:


> Yeah, Britt isn't even THAT good yet and she has to work with Tay Conti at Full Gear lol, is anyone even looking forward to this?


*They are in a tough spot because they know that there will be outrage if there's no women's champion match at Full Gear, but clearly aren't ready to pull the trigger on the Thunder Rosa feud yet, which is fine. Tay is ok as a filler opponent, given the circumstances. *


----------



## Brittburgh (Oct 24, 2021)

They are promoting the match in such a way that makes you the fans talk about it.
I like Britt but even I have to admit I had zero interest in this until seeing two threads on here about it.
In that regards ,job done for Tay and Britt.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

It's funny... people are always complaining about women being sexualized, but when left to their own devices they'll objectify themselves.

But then, what would you feud with Tay Cont over? She can't wrestle, and people only like her because they find her attractive. Though, I don't know why you'd challenge a Brazilian woman when it comes to who has the better ass. That just goes to show how arrogant Britt Baker is. lol

I like Britt Baker, she's a great character. But she has been overhyped, especially when she was being compared to Becky Lynch, of all people.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

If this keeps up it will be a candidate for worst feud of the year. This can't be what the feud is about. Hopefully it's just a Twitter back & forth, keep this shit off Dynamite.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

If Tay Conti is wrestling for the main title then I'm concerned about the quality of matches we will see in the tbs divison.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Forum Dud said:


> If Tay Conti is wrestling for the main title then I'm concerned about the quality of matches we will see in the tbs divison.


That title is way too early unless he has the same sort of aces up his sleeve for the women's division that he did for the men's. But as far as I can see, the options aren't there like they were with the men when Punk, Danielson, Malakai, Cole and Andrade all became available in quick succession.

Feels like Tony Khan is listening too much to the very loud minority on Twitter who would have women's matches headlining every show if they got their own way. There are legit people who want Big Swole on Dynamite again.

AEW's men's roster is now an 8 pushing 9/10. The women's roster is way down around a 3 or 4/10 for me.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

kazarn said:


> Jade only joined the conversation, that's all. Tay Conti and Britt have been talking about their asses on twitter. That's all they have for this feud.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452079742501404675


I hate how having a big ass is viewed as a plus these days. I think the Dr.'s is actually the proper size.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Is Billy Gunn going to be the special guest referee?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Conti is in the top 5 in ring women in AEW


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *They are in a tough spot because they know that there will be outrage if there's no women's champion match at Full Gear, but clearly aren't ready to pull the trigger on the Thunder Rosa feud yet, which is fine. Tay is ok as a filler opponent, given the circumstances. *


Exactly this. The only other person that I would have put in this spot is Deeb. They could have had her beat Conti and Statlander in that past couple weeks to get to #1. Even then, it is still pretty obvious that Britt is holding that title for a while.

AEW has put themselves in a bad spot by not having enough stories for the women. They are trying a bit more with the Tay/Jay vs Ford/Bunny, Deeb/Shida, and TBS title stuff, but all the feuds feel like one to two week interactions to set up a random Rampage match.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

What's the problem here? Women finally not pretending why they are popular. All you people do is talk about women's bodies and anyone that has a problem about this is a Hypocrite. It's fine with me


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So much to say and unpack here. Asses! Asses, asses, asses!

This is what happens when you try to push women's wrestling on the same level as men's wrestling. You have only so much talent in the women's ranks that outside of 4 or 5 women, the rest or green, boring or flat out untalented. But like another poster already said, you "have to" feature women or it becomes a problem.

Another guy hit the nail on the head too, this is a Dynamite feud, not a ppv big 4 feud.

We need people to start being honest about women's wrestling as a whole. It's just not that good.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

I mean, it’s not far fetched for two chicks to bicker over each other’s asses. I’ve seen it quite a few times in real life. Lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Exactly this. The only other person that I would have put in this spot is Deeb. They could have had her beat Conti and Statlander in that past couple weeks to get to #1. Even then, it is still pretty obvious that Britt is holding that title for a while.
> 
> AEW has put themselves in a bad spot by not having enough stories for the women. They are trying a bit more with the Tay/Jay vs Ford/Bunny, Deeb/Shida, and TBS title stuff, but all the feuds feel like one to two week interactions to set up a random Rampage match.


*They can't even put Deeb near Britt right now because she's being built as a heel against Shida. It would kill her momentum. *


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *They can't even put Deeb near Britt right now because she's being built as a heel against Shida. It would kill her momentum. *


I completely agree. I just suggested Deeb because she is the only other credible person that Britt hasn't faced, not named Jade.

I am perfectly fine with Deeb being built up for a while and working as a good challenger for Rosa after she takes the title from Britt.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

2 scoops of goodness in a tight package.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

To be fair, Tay's ass is the most interesting thing about either of these two.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

RVD4200 said:


> I mean, it’s not far fetched for two chicks to bicker over each other’s asses. I’ve seen it quite a few times in real life. Lol


More of a realistic reason for a womens fued then some of the dumb shit we been subjected to in 2021 in terms of womens wrestling storylines lol.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't think Tay is as bad as people are saying in the ring (though I'm definitively biased) but I also think AEW's women wrestling save for like Deeb is just very bad in general.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Thomazbr said:


> I don't think Tay is as bad as people are saying in the ring (though I'm definitively biased) but I also think AEW's women wrestling save for like Deeb is just very bad in general.


agreed one of the weak points of aew. They need Deonna, Sasha, and Tessa asap


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm glad Tay is getting this opportunity. Her "in ring" has improved tremendously. I don't know what people are talking about. It actually will be a better match than people think. The only thing that doesn't make it pay per view worthy is Tay is not good with promos yet so Britt has to do the heavy lifting there to promote the match.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> Conti is in the top 5 in ring women in AEW


Lol if that were true

Thankfully it isn't


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

validreasoning said:


> Lol if that were true
> 
> Thankfully it isn't


For me it's Deeb, Rosa, Shida, Soho, Statlander then i put Conti.

So yea i was she's 6 for me


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

validreasoning said:


> Lol if that were true
> 
> Thankfully it isn't


Tay is in the Top 10 but not top 5. Your Top 5 are ...

1. Serena Deeb
2. Thunder Rosa
3. Hikaru Shida
4. Kris Statlander
5. Riho


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Serena Deeb, Thunder Rosa, Riho, Shida and Sakura are the best in-ring AEW women's wrestlers IMO. Also, I think when she gets the chance, Jamie Hayter could be up there after doing some good work in Stardom. Statlander is pretty good too.

Britt has improved a lot but still needs a good opponent like Thunder Rosa to get to a higher level. I like Tay's Shibata-esque offense but she hasn't impressed me much lately. Everyone else except maybe Leyla Hirsch, who is promising... meh. I see the value in Ruby Soho as a performer (she connects with the crowd and has a different look), but her ring work is nothing to write home about.

Everyone else is completely forgettable in the ring, although Jade Cargill stands out because of her physical presence. At least Brandi, Leva Bates and Mel don't wrestle anymore, and Swole has been kept off Dynamite forever.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Honestly, the whole Twitter ass feud is kinda realistic. You guys ever watch girls fight on social media? Flat ass and ugly face accusations will be flying in all directions. 

It's looking brighter of late, but AEW still has a women's division problem. They have a brilliant talker in Britt, making her a great pick to be the media face of the women, but she's not someone who can carry weaker or green talents in the ring. This makes it difficult to book her matches as there's only a handful of women they can pair her with for a PPV level match and she's either already beaten them recently or the timing is wrong. As for the others, most are average to very good at one thing, and that thing tends to either be wrestling or looking great in wrestling gear. If there was some way to meld Britt's awesome promos with Serena's wrestling, Riho's fan appeal and Jade's physical charisma AEW would have the greatest women's wrestler of all time. Instead, they have heaps of girls with potential, but a lot of them have been having potential for a decade or longer elsewhere. Is Emi Sakura supposed to be helping out with training? I seem to recall that's one reason they brought her in but maybe that was just fan chatter. 

In a way, it's a shame they teamed Jamie Hayter up with Britt since I think they might be able to work a solid enough PPV match together based on what I've seen of Jamie. Tay is adorable, but I'll be very (pleasantly) surprised if she and Britt can put together a match that PPV watchers won't dump on. 

Figuring out the best booking for the group of girls at hand seems to be an issue. I understand why. However, and this may be unexpected, I'm good with how PeneloBunny are being used right now; Penelope in particular has been upping her game in recent weeks. Deeb/Shida feels like a legitimate wrestling feud. I'd like to see Ruby against one of the more technical women since I can't judge what her true level is based on the opponents she's had. What's Thunder Rosa up to? Putting Ruby into a program with her would keep Rosa busy away from Britt and give a better indication of how useful Ruby will ultimately be. I like to see more of Layla, Riho (when she's around), Abadon, Kiera (What's her situation? She isn't signed, but she's there.) and Yuka, even if just to see where they're at right now compared to the women who get more television time.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

SuperstarSlyme said:


> They need Tessa asap


To piss off everyone? To call people racial slurs? To start fights backstage?

Fuck that racist bitch.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah they definitely need to sign more top women when the chances present themselves. I’m a fan of Tay Conti though and I don’t mind her getting the title shot at Full Gear. As others have said, Jade is nowhere near ready, she can’t wrestle and she can’t work a mic, and they’re holding off on the big match with Thunder Rosa. For a division this weak I think they need to lean into running rematches more often until they can get better talent signed. I would have loved another Britt Baker/Statlander match personally. The setback though is not leaning so heavily into rematches so frequently is part of what sets AEW apart.

Charlotte, Io Shirai, and Kairi Sane seem like future possibilities but still unlikely. If WWE doesn’t continue to give Sasha Banks what she wants I could see her leaving. Mickie James would have been great but she’s in a leadership role at NWA. There’s no one to sign and what they need is depth.

As far as them arguing about who has a nicer ass, I don’t mind, seems pretty modern knowing girls these days actually. It’s all on Twitter anyway so I don’t get the outrage from OP.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

The only good thing that might come out of this at PPV is some surprise signing coming out to challenge? I would piss my pants if Asuka debuted.

Unfortunately Britt has been a flop as champ through booking. She could've built the heat herself but she's barely on the main shows bar 2 minute segments or interviews here and there. She was so hot coming up to and winning the title and now she's luke warm at best.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

yeahbaby! said:


> The only good thing that might come out of this at PPV is some surprise signing coming out to challenge?* I would piss my pants if Asuka debuted.*
> 
> Unfortunately Britt has been a flop as champ through booking. She could've built the heat herself but she's barely on the main shows bar 2 minute segments or interviews here and there. She was so hot coming up to and winning the title and now she's luke warm at best.


She's injured and seem to be an WWE lifer, the only way i see her leaving the WWE is if they release her.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Tay conti is a natural good looking performer aew needs to do a more better job on presenting their women performers as they could become crossover stars( in and out the ring especially in social media), but they need to do what 95 percent of people in hollywood do..


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Stormbringer said:


> To piss off everyone? To call people racial slurs? To start fights backstage?
> 
> Fuck that racist bitch.


Forgot she did all that yea fuck her, shame waste of a talent tho they need that type of caliber of talent in the division tho. A good 4-6 women to carry the division and build the prospects off of them.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

This should be brought right to the top of this thread, but here is your answer...









*EDIT: *@3venflow... you should have known this. C'mon man, you've been slipping. Last week it was TK's Busted Open Radio interview and now you missed this?!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hold up....the fuck have i been missing?? I haven't watched Dynamite for a while now. If so that sounds like the most entertaining women's feud they've done in AEW's history. 

Fuck it, put the belt on Conti. Give us more fat asses. Make more feuds about who has a fatter ass. Do that and I'll prefer AEW's women instantly.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Hopefully no one tries to stop them from going back and forth on Twitter. Let Tay continue to show her pride of her ass.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Hold up....the fuck have i been missing?? I haven't watched Dynamite for a while now. If so that sounds like the most entertaining women's feud they've done in AEW's history.
> 
> Fuck it, put the belt on Conti. Give us more fat asses. Make more feuds about who has a fatter ass. Do that and I'll prefer AEW's women instantly.


joyus times we live in


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

tay conti is a shitty worker and this match is not going to be good. i get that they cant do britt vs thunder rosa every time bu what about serena deeb? can we get the champ in the ring with a ring general? i dont know why tony khan is rolling out the tbs title. aew women's division is thin af


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No matter who loses, we win in an ass vs ass competition.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Yup they should have a twerking ass clapping contest instead. We know they cant wrestle anyways


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

It’s called “catering to their audience”


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

...pretty realistic feud, as these are the types of things women genuinely argue over in REAL LIFE.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Hold up....the fuck have i been missing?? I haven't watched Dynamite for a while now. If so that sounds like the most entertaining women's feud they've done in AEW's history.
> 
> Fuck it, put the belt on Conti. Give us more fat asses. Make more feuds about who has a fatter ass. Do that and I'll prefer AEW's women instantly.


To be fair, so far on TV it's just been one promo from Britt in which she kept bringing up Conti's ass - how much Tay loved showing it off, and how Britt was going to kick it. The ENTIRE feud might not be based around that, though the way it's become a talking point means that it might well do


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

Tay Conti is much better than people give her credit for tbh she is easily in the Top 10 of AEW women


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mahmenn said:


> Tay Conti is much better than people give her credit for tbh she is easily in the Top 10 of AEW women


That isn't saying much since they don't have 10 good female workers.

But I do see the potential in Tay, her offense is good but she's still sloppy with some of the basic stuff and needs a good opponent to have a good match (same can be said about 2/3 of AEW women).

AEW ought to put Emi Sakura on TV more, she dropped the shitty Freddie Mercury gimmick and is one of their most polished and experienced female wrestlers (plus a great trainer). She seems to be in the process of forming a faction right now so maybe she'll get some TV time.


----------



## Metalcrack (Oct 2, 2008)

Comparing side-by-side..... Tay wins in all areas but teeth. Better arms, abs, ass, legs, hair, face, and could whoop her IRL.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

This is crying out for a good bra and panties match! No point trying to pretend either are actually wrestlers lol.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

God Movement said:


> ...pretty realistic feud, as these are the types of things women genuinely argue over in REAL LIFE.


No they're really not.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

the_flock said:


> No they're really not.


Women don't slander each other's appearances in real life? What?

I forgot that I'm on WrestlingForum, never mind.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Women don't slander each other's appearances in real life? What?
> 
> I forgot that I'm on WrestlingForum, never mind.


In my entire life, I've never heard someone say they've got a nicer ass than someone else.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Tay calling her Britch was worth it. Hope she sticks to that on live TV too


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Metalcrack said:


> Comparing side-by-side..... Tay wins in all areas but teeth. Better arms, abs, ass, legs, hair, face, and could whoop her IRL.


Tay's face is fugly imho. Classic paper bag material.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

yea this was not the thread I wanted to post in...


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Would love to slide my tongue up and down Tay Conti’s ass 😈


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Metalcrack said:


> Comparing side-by-side..... Tay wins in all areas but teeth. Better arms, abs, ass, legs, hair, face, and could whoop her IRL.


For real


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

I can't believe the day HETEROsexual man are complaining about two hot women feuding over who has a better ass. The human species is absolutely doomed from here on out.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I love this feud. It's pretty realistic and fucking Hilarious and half the jokes are serious. Watching women or bottoms argue on who has a better ass is entertaining af irl.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

Sports based presentation people!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Ockap said:


> I can't believe the day HETEROsexual man are complaining about two hot women feuding over who has a better ass. The human species is absolutely doomed from here on out.


In the age of endless free porn, it is pretty pointless.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

I don't recall hearing anything about Brit Baker bragging about her ass. I'm pretty sure she just talked about beating her ass that she likes to show off or something.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I think a good old fashioned attitude era bikini contest could settle this.


----------

